
Google Is at the Center of a Storm Brewing over Big Tech - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/business/google-antitrust-investigation.html
======
dstick
“And Google’s services are free to consumers.”

And here lies the rub. Isn’t it about time that there’s a very thorough,
modern, investigation with regards to anti-trust in the age of data?

While prices may be falling, data is accumulating at enormous rates within a
handful of companies. This hoarding is out of sight, with no oversight, nor
knowledge of what power it potentially holds. What good will 1890 laws do in
order to help the public deal with this new reality?

How many laws have been completely reworked from the ground up to be able to
cope with these new business practises, 20 years on from Google and Amazon’s
launch?

Honest question :)

------
ganeshkrishnan
Good, they need to be. The scummiest of all organizations that somehow thinks
they hold the moral high ground.

I believe Canada is building a case as well as I had to give some inputs along
with few other startup founders.

Google bots banned and deleted with a suspension lasting the lifetime of the
founders and anyone related to them because their bots decided that our apps
were "infringing copyrights". Google's response to our appeal is to deploy our
app "somewhere else" but there is no other marketplace!

People serve less time for murdering and Google kicking out developers for
their entire life just because of their bots is absolutely disgusting
behaviour.

------
alfiedotwtf
Power tends to corrupt; absolute power corrupts absolutely.

The once cool garage startup has finally grown up to become corporate,
political, and ultra-captialist. This is not the Google I once admired. To the
contrary, it is now the company that I actively avoid (even to the point of
null routing).

If you have the choice or are in a position to make technological choices for
others, chose and support organisations and projects that aim to bring power
back to the people... let's never let so much power centralise again.

------
CydeWeys
Will antitrust cases comes to the other FANG companies too? Is it inevitable?
In a similar way to Google dominating search, Amazon dominates e-commerce and
cloud, Facebook dominates social networks, and Apple dominates its entire
ecosystem (including not allowing you to install your own software).

~~~
unnouinceput
Hold your horses there. While Apple is by no means a white knight don't accuse
it of something that is not doing. As a software developer I can install all
the software I create on my own devices, never had a problem with this.

~~~
CydeWeys
Why should this privilege be limited only to software developers paying
$99/year to Apple? Most people aren't software developers, and most who are
aren't paying Apple the $99/year.

~~~
unnouinceput
You're dead wrong. I have an Apple Developer ID and that's all. The free one,
you know. Those 99 you speak off are required to publish your software on
Apple Store, not to deploy your software on your devices. Please inform
yourself before.

